
Self-Destructing E-documents - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/21/science/21crypto.html?ref=science
======
Devilboy
I don't see how this can work. Like all DRM schemes this breaks down the first
time a user decrypts the message. At that point you simply make a copy of the
decrypted data. Am I missing something?

~~~
kragen
I don't know much about this new scheme, but it sounds like Disappearing Inc.
The objective of Disappearing Inc. wasn't to prevent employees from leaking
internal documents on purpose; it was to prevent them from _accidentally_
retaining documents they shouldn't have. This may be the same thing, but with
a clever new implementation.

That is, the intended recipient of the message isn't the adversary. So this
might be a tractable problem, unlike DRM.

